# Blindsided (literally) with a litter, please help



## bflo_chick (Jan 11, 2012)

I need some help with my situation. To make a long story short, my husband kept a feeder rat without my knowledge thinking our snake would eventually take her and she had 10 babies. I found out about this almost 2 weeks ago. Based on what he says they would probably be 3 weeks or more. I'm not happy with the situation at all, but it is what it is and I'm trying to do what is best.I hope to find these babies homes. I've been reaching out to rescues to help me at least list them.I'm getting nervous about having any more litters. The babies are very active and I see them eating food now. I'm not sure what signs I need to look for so I know when to seperate the males and females to avoid any more accidental litters. I know they say 4.5 weeks but I'm unsure on the 100% born date so I'm hoping there are other ways to tell. Does anyone have an advice on this? I'm totally lost on how to deal with this situation so any advice would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## bflo_chick (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry for the bad formatting. The plague of the iPad.


----------



## bflo_chick (Jan 11, 2012)

...and mom needs a break. She is not good about letting me hold her (I have the bite marks to prove it) so I was going to put the babies in the alternate, clean cage and give her some time with fresh veggies etc. How long can I leave her?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If the babies are eating solids she can be away from them for a half hour to an hour at a time no problem.

They should be separated at 5 weeks on the dot. Can you post pictures? Perhaps we can help you with the age.


----------

